# صناعة منظف الزجاج الجاف



## محمد الكيميائي (8 مايو 2010)

*منظف الزجاج الجاف:
الأدوات المستخدمة:
كأس 250 مل

ساق زجاجية
إناء حفظ
المواد المستخدمة:
التكسابون
كربونات الصوديم(الصودا آش)
سلفات الصوديوم
خطوات العمل:
1-قم بوزن 17.5 جم من كربونات الصوديوم.
2-قم بوزن 17.5 جم من سلفات الصوديوم في كأس 250مل.
3- ثم أضف إلى سلفات الصوديوم 1 جم من التكسابون واخلطهما جيدا حتى يختفي التكسابون نسبيا.
4- ثم أضف كربونات الصوديوم إلى مخلوط السلفات مع التكسابون وقلب لمدة ربع ساعة.*
*5 – الدعاء لنا ولجميع المسلمين و المسلمات و المؤمنين و المؤمنات *
* الأحياء منهم و الأموات *


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
هل التركيبة مجربة؟


----------



## fadiza17 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ولكن ياريت توضحلنا اكتر عن المنج مع تفسير طريقة الاستعمال


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (10 مايو 2010)

نعم اني استخدم منظف الزجاج الجاف لمرايات المنزل وباب المعمل
باستخدام فوطة مبللة بلل خفيف


----------



## الخزامة (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن سؤال عن وظيفة التكسابون والمواد المضافة وهل المنتج يكون مثل ملمع الزجاج ومنظفه المستخدم في المنزل ؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ان كانت مجربة فسنضعها مع الهام جدا
الله يجزاك الخي


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ان كانت مجربة فسنضعها مع الهام جدا
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 مارس 2014)

منظف جاف تعنى مساحيق - ونستخدم المسحوق فى المنتجات الزجاجيه وخاصة كؤس الشرب-ليس بغرض التنظيف فقط - فالمنظفات كثيره - ولكن بغرض ثانى وهام - ازالة الصدأ من الاكواب وعودة البريق - ويهتم عادة بهذه الامور الفنادق والمطاعم لدرجة اننا اطلقنا عليها-اثناء التحضير لتصنيعها - تركيبة المطاعم وعدم شهرتها ان عبواتها كبيره وليست منزليه - اردت ان اوضح الغرض من الاستخدام اما الطريقه - هى النقع - اما التركيبه فالمدارس كثيره


----------



## wael_QWE (20 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedrady (2 يناير 2017)

thanks


----------

